# The first space nation  is revealed........sign up to be a citizen.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 12, 2016)

People can sign up to become a citizen on the Asgardia project website, but only the first 100,000 will become citizens.

The project is creating a new framework for ownership and nationhood in space, by creating a completely new nation, according to the project leaders.

The team, led by Dr Igor Ashurbeyli, founder of the Aerospace International Research Center, unveiled the bizarre plans at a press conference today in Paris.


One of the early developments planned by the team will be the creation of a state-of-the-art protective shield for all humankind.

This will protect the world from cosmic threats, both man-made and natural, to life on earth. This includes space debris, solar flares and asteroid collisions, the researchers say.

'The project's concept comprises three parts – philosophical, legal and scientific/technological,' said Dr Igor Ashurbeyli.

'Asgardia is a fully-fledged and independent nation, and a future member of the United Nations - with all the attributes this status entails.'

'The essence of Asgardia is Peace in Space, and the prevention of Earth's conflicts being transferred into space,' Dr Ashurbeyli said.


*WHAT IS IT?*
Asgardia is the first 'space nation'.

The name comes from the city of the skies ruled by Odin from Valhalla in Norse mythology.

It is described as 'a fully-fledged and independent nation, and a future member of the United Nations'.

The Asgardia Project Team is made up of experts from around the globe.

The project team is being led by Dr Igor Ashurbeyli, a Russian scientist and founder of the Aerospace International Research Center (AIRC) in Vienna.

Yesterday, he became chairman of UNESCO’s ‘Science of Space’ committee.

By creating a new space nation, the experts behind the project hope to be able to develop future space technology free from the restrictions of state control.

The first Asgardia satellite is planned to be launched in autumn 2017.

One of Asgardia's first projects will be the creation of a protective shield to protect humankind from space debris, including asteroids. 

The project will involve members of the public by running competitions to help design the nation's flag and insignia.

Asgardia's website will allow the first 100,000 people to register to become citizens of the new space nation.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 12, 2016)

Still remember a scam with selling land on the Moon and Mars surface.
https://www.lunarland.com/
https://www.buymars.com/

Now for a $100 you can be a space citizen with both Martian and Lunar estate


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 12, 2016)

Wet Dream for all those short of a brain Cell 
how does this Fly when there are Global Treaty's that forbid the Owership of Space and no nation state is Allowed this


----------



## alucasa (Oct 12, 2016)

I'd rather spend that money on booze and find my own haven in my head instead.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 12, 2016)

Registering for this doesnt cost anything.

NOT  registering could cost you everything Earthlings.


----------



## 64K (Oct 12, 2016)

Who do I have to pay to make sure my Ex gets put aboard?
No need for a Protective Shield so don't waste any money on that kind of stuff. Her heads pretty hard anyway.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 12, 2016)

64K said:


> Who do I have to pay to make sure my Ex gets put aboard?




I am in right at the start so i am hoping for an executive role in the finance department. ...... i accept paypal.......


----------



## R00kie (Oct 12, 2016)

Bitches and booze, thats all I need onboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 12, 2016)

Sign up those residents of Calais jungle camp   I'm sure the french will be glad they then have somewhere to deport them to


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm signing up. This is actually my nirvana - a notion of a state free of conventional politics and religion, focused on the betterment of mankind through science.  Bring me my stem cells and bring me my cybernetic implants right now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 12, 2016)

They are running a competition to design the National flag..........the competition  closes on my birthday so i reckon i will definitely win.

Here is my entry  ( yes, i have sent it to them)



Spoiler


----------



## natr0n (Oct 12, 2016)

Eye of Horus symbolism on that logo ship thing.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 12, 2016)

Rumour has it Tatty has signed up to New Robot wars and is building a Asat Robot


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Reminds me of the Simpsons episode where the cult is building a spaceship in a barn


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2016)

Kind of funny. 

Don't see it happening in the next 50 to 100 years, but hey, at some point humans will reach to the sky's


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 13, 2016)

Eh, I signed up. See where this goes lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2016)

BirdyNV said:


> Eh, I signed up. See where this goes lol


oh well cost nothing ... sooo also waiting and seeing bahahah (call that a "whim" )


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well cost nothing ... sooo also waiting and seeing bahahah (call that a "whim" )


In before every one of us is kidnapped by men in white coats.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 13, 2016)

To all of you who say 'it costs nothing'...

this website, this project has every trademark of a massive scam in progress. Whether its for your money or just to create a bunch of data to sell on to someone else, this is some shady stuff.

The company behind it exists since 2013, allegedly, and the company building on the website is the UN building in Vienna. Inb4 the first data leak!

A protective shield.... ROFL


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice way to gather information on people (Tie an email address to first,last names and country of residence).


----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 13, 2016)

If this happens to just be a scam, then oh well. They got me, something about it is just tantalizing.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2016)

i wonder what will they do with a Email i created just for it, they can give it to spambot... not that i care about a mail that i will watch every now and then rather than my main emails account ... oh well my first name and last name + country of residence ... oh god i am doomed...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 13, 2016)

64K said:


> Who do I have to pay to make sure my Ex gets put aboard?
> No need for a *Protective Shield *so don't waste any money on that kind of stuff. Her heads pretty hard anyway.



Make friday\ saturday nights more fun .


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 17, 2016)

All hail Asgardia..wait, where are my crackers and cheese? They said there would be crackers and cheese!


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> View attachment 80154



Great now we can Deport you 

Hows 5th Nov Suit you


----------



## Dethroy (Oct 17, 2016)

Just wanted to say that those blank lines are super annoying. Instead of making it easier to read your text, it accomplishes the complete opposite.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Great now we can Deport you
> 
> Hows 5th Nov Suit you



Perfect.......gives me plenty of time to arrange the crackers and cheese...............i like cheese.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Perfect.......gives me plenty of time to arrange the crackers and cheese...............i like cheese.


I think 64K's Ex is supplying the cheese


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I think 64K's Ex is supplying the cheese



And i am crackers.

A match made in heaven.. ( or low earth orbit)


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

Thought you were going to Asgardia  and not to heaven. Space there is going to be crowded wot with the 2 chinese crew just gone up to heaven space Station


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2016)

Day by day the Humanity is becoming more Lunatic


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2016)

I knew I knew this name from someplace.  These cats can't even be original!
Who DOESN'T remember the Asgardians Loki and Thor from Stargate series'?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asgard_(Stargate)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2016)

I m hoping @64K 's ex is a looker because i " forgot" to sign up my wife...


----------



## 64K (Oct 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I m hoping @64K 's ex is a looker because i " forgot" to sign up my wife...



Depends on how many beers you've had. 
Bring plenty of beer with you to Asgardia.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2016)

This gets better and better.

Beer
Crackers
Cheese


i hope there's Marmite too.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 17, 2016)

64K said:


> Bring plenty of beer with you to Asgardia.



Are you taking long hair wig .fishnet stockings and lipstick as hand job luggage


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Are you taking long hair wig .fishnet stockings and lipstick as hand job luggage



i never travel without them.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Oct 17, 2016)

Just as long as they aren't making people drink "cool-aid" to get to their new home in space!


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## BirdyNV (Oct 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This gets better and better.
> 
> Beer
> Crackers
> ...


A man after my own heart.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2016)

Ass Guardians


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 16, 2016)

I tried to input Welsh as my first language but it wasnt recognized. I,m so disgusted Im thinking of handing back my uniform, boots, high vis vest, goggles, light sabre and rebreather.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome to spam mail hell.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 16, 2016)

they can do what they want with the email i gave them.

It looks like it will be a friendly mix onboard.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> they can do what they want with the email i gave them.
> 
> It looks like it will be a friendly mix onboard.....
> 
> View attachment 82090


Not even war on day one. War on the ride there.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 16, 2016)

If they carry on with the anti-Welsh vibe i'm going to kick off in the queue. I might need some help from the other "minorities" though.


 I


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If they carry on with the anti-Welsh vibe i'm going to kick off in the queue. I might need some help from the other "minorities" though.
> 
> 
> IView attachment 82091



Yeah, I don't think there's enough there, LOL!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 7, 2017)

'Asgardia', is set to take its first step into space later this year with the launch of its maiden data satellite.

The satellite will test the concept of long-term data storage in orbit around Earth.

It could pave the way for off-planet data and tax havens floating in space.

The nano-satellite will piggy back on a re-supply trip to the ISS in September according to a recent US Federal Communications Commission (FCC) filing.

'The primary payload is a solid state device hard drive,' Asgardia said in the application.

'The drive is loaded on the ground with data, and the data is updated once in orbit.

'A file is returned that verifies successful data transmission.'

The nano-satellite will measure just 4 by 4 by 8 inches (10 by 10 by 20 cm) - roughly the size of a loaf of bread - and weigh about 5 pounds (2.3 kg).

It will come loaded with two particle detectors, mounted internally and externally, to test technologies that are key to the group's goals.

'From this data we can map the solar flux, and determine the radiation dosing that the internal electronics are receiving,' the application said.

The organisation is set to reveal further details about the satellite's launch at a press event in Hong Kong on June 13.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 7, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 'Asgardia', is set to take its first step into space later this year with the launch of its maiden data satellite.
> 
> The satellite will test the concept of long-term data storage in orbit around Earth.
> 
> ...



Gotta start small I guess... *chuckle*


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 15, 2017)

Looks like you better start learning Chinese for this new nation of yours lol They are going to out populate all the rest of the citizens combined.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 16, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Looks like you better start learning Chinese for this new nation of yours lol They are going to out populate all the rest of the citizens combined.




All astronauts learn Russian or they cant travel to ISS.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 8, 2017)

The first virtual ‘space nation’ has arrived to low-Earth orbit after detaching from the International Space Station yesterday.








Asgardia launched to the ISS with the Orbital ATK Cygnus spacecraft in November, carrying half a terabyte of data into orbit to establish ‘sovereign territory’ for its 152,000 citizens.

Asgardia has become the first nation to have all of its territory in space – and officials are now calling on citizens to run for parliament.

The Asgardia-1 satellite is just about the size of a loaf of bread, but tows everything needed to establish its nationhood in low-Earth orbit.

This includes its constitution, national symbols, and personal information from thousands of citizens.

Officials from the ‘space nation’ say Asgardia-1 deployed early today after the Cygnus craft de-docked from the ISS and moved to a higher altitude.


Asgardia remained at the ISS for roughly three weeks after launching atop the Antares rocket from NASA’s Wallops Flight Facility in Virginia on Nov 12. Doing so satisfies the last condition necessary for admission to the UN, according to Asgardia.

Asgardia has designed a constitution, which has already been accepted.

And, it even has its own cryptocurrency called the Solar, which is registered at the European Union Intellectual Property Office


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

Laugh of the day


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought the Earth already had a decent protective shield?

Not one that will be improved upon anytime soon at least.

I think the currency should be called the Sol btw. Solar is a mouthful.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The Asgardia-1 satellite is just about the size of a loaf of bread, but tows everything needed to establish its nationhood in low-Earth orbit.



Except some actual living residents ( needed to qualify as a micro nation i believe )


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 8, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Except some actual living residents ( needed to qualify as a micro nation i believe )



Yeah they left some bacteria on the loaf of bread, that's probably it 

Inb4 headline about 1 billion inhabitants


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 27, 2018)

Asgardia is about to name its own space currency. 

The world's first space kingdom has launched a global competition to create financial and economic systems for the sovereign nation. 
Participants in the Future of Finance and Economics Competition are tasked with submitting proposals that outline a payment instrument for goods and services, savings functions and liquidity of national currency. 

Participants can take part in the competition as individuals or in teams of up to five people. 
They can submit text proposals, animations, videos or infographics describing their ideas. 
After the competition closes, proposals will be judged by a panel of global finance, economics and digital technology experts to choose the winner. 



There are then two stages of the competition. 


Judges will select 25 of the best submissions in the first round 'based on the quality of their argued practicability, ingenuity and comprehensiveness.'
From there, the top rated proposals will be presented at an in-person roundtable discussion where the presenters will answer questions from the Asgardian community. 
The 'incumbent Asgardian administration' will announce the winner and they will receive a $10,000 prize. 
If the Asgardia Parliament supports the winning proposal, the participant will be offered employment with Asgardia's NGO to help implement their ideas.  
Asgardia already has its own cryptocurrency called the Solar, which is registered at the European Union Intellectual Property Office. 

Additionally, the system only taxes businesses registered in Asgardia's jurisdiction. It won't tax any individual citizens of Asgardia. 
The deadline for submissions is March 27, 2018, according to Asgardia's website.

https://asgardiaspacenews.com/finance-economics-competition/


----------

